# Comacchio



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am looking at Comacchio as a possible future home, as it's only about an hour and a half from my daughter and her family, on the sea (a deep desire for my husband) and, from the pictures, looks just plain lovely.

Does anyone here have any experience with this beautiful little town? 

Of course we'd visit before making a commitment at all, and spend an extended tour there before a permanent commitment.

Moving from the US is, at this time, about 3 years in the future. But there appears to be no such thing as planning too far ahead. 

FWIW, I am in the process of obtaining EU citizenship, through my dad, who was born in England, and naturalized in the US in the 1970's.


----------

